# Remraam



## Billbigbaws (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi folks. Does anyone have any experience of living in the Remraam area.


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

We moved there in February.

While the landscaping is lovely the finish of the apartments are dire. We have grout falling out of the tiles (on the floor!) and sealant all over the kitchen worktops so it never feels clean.

They are yet to finish the Geant supermarket so we have to go to Layan, Ranches or Motor City.
Add to that the longest U turn ever to reach civilisation.

On the plus side, it is rather quiet.


----------



## Billbigbaws (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks MiS. The rents appear to be reasonable but I guess the location needs to be factored in. I've read some horror stories on-line about the quality of construction.


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

No problem 

We only moved here because the rent is reasonable. We used to live at JLT until they wanted silly money but we do miss being only 5 minutes away from the nearest boozer


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Chap in ouir office moved from the Marina to the development - halved his rental and is quite happy. As he is from the construction side of things, if there were anything major wrong, he would be the first to shout about it and he's been silent.

But yes, you need a car and it certainly is remote but that doesn't bother him at all.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Your mate isn't very good then sadly! I live there and there have been MAJOR construction faults with many of the apartments! I had water raining from my kitchen ceiling for nearly 6 months and they've only now just managed to fix it. Walls are cracking and falling to bits - especially on balconies. I had to have all the grouting redone as it was a disaster.

The AC's are a major bug bear.

BBB, hop onot facebook and join one of the Remraam groups - Residents of Remraam - to get a true view of what's going on.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Your mate isn't very good then sadly!.


Considering he designed one of the iconic buildings which most people drive past each day, then I beg to differ 

But your point is well made - maybe he's lucky in that he knew what to look for when choosing and/or he is in one of the sections built by someone else.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

> Billbigbaws


Are you Johnny-Big-Bollocks', cousin?


----------



## Billbigbaws (Aug 16, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Are you Johnny-Big-Bollocks', cousin?


 No, no relation. I may have to challenge him to a weight lifting contest though


----------

